
ASK HN: Sedentary Effects of Remote/Office Work - skotchpine
https://www.pushupbot.com
======
skotchpine
I've been programming professionally for only 5 years or so. I often feel
sluggish after work, and I think it's connected to how long I sit without
moving. Now I try to do something physical every hour, and I've been feeling
more energized.

We (LinkedIn below) are building a Slack app to enable working teams to be
active together. The teams using our Slack app are on fire so far!

We're wondering: can we hijack the shift to remote work to build new habits
and work culture?

Also: what negative effects have you noticed from a shift to remote work, and
how do you counteract them?

Tyler Cinnamon (me): [https://linkedin.com/in/tyler-
cinnamon-9b9070143](https://linkedin.com/in/tyler-cinnamon-9b9070143) Nelly
Cheboi (not me): [https://linkedin.com/in/nelly-
cheboi](https://linkedin.com/in/nelly-cheboi)

~~~
nellycheboi
We were working together on my first job. This started with an hour glass; our
team did pushups every hour. At my next job, I had the whole company doing it.
We are now replicating this remotely with [https://slack.com/apps/A0125LGRVEZ-
pushupbot](https://slack.com/apps/A0125LGRVEZ-pushupbot)

